# Avic. avicularia or metallica???



## Austin S. (Jun 4, 2006)

Could just be the lighting, but with all the pictures ive seen of metallica on here, its almost identicle! 

Was given to me for breeding as an Avic avic


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like a beautiful A. avic to me.
It's easier to tell in person though...


----------



## manville (Jun 5, 2006)

i say Avic avic


----------



## diKe (Jun 5, 2006)

More A. avicularia than A. metallica 

But I think it is no "real" A. avicularia... I think it is mixed with something like A. metallica.


----------



## Arlius (Jun 5, 2006)

If it was 'mixed' with anything I would say versi over metallica.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 5, 2006)

Avic. Metallicas toes are whiter.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like a Avicularia avicularia....


Most of the Avicularia metallica that I have seen lack the reddish coloration.


----------



## Austin S. (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I was pretty sure the guy was an avic, just wanted everyones opinions also.  Take care ya'll!

Austin


----------



## Vys (Jun 5, 2006)

The question would appear rather pointless. There are by popular consensus only a few Avicularia species that can be identified with any greater certainty. Avicularia metallica is not one of them.


----------



## Gigas (Jun 5, 2006)

Probably A. avic, has anyone else seen quite a few avicularia hybrids out and about? isay hybrids they maybe mis Id'd new species


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jun 5, 2006)

_Avicularia_ sp. 'insert whatever you like here'. It's an Avic; that's all you can be sure of. However, it does not look like the "hobby metallica".

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Austin S. (Jun 5, 2006)

Vys- wouldnt hurt to just ask the simple question would it. Was just curious as to its color, this sp's coloration seems a lot much brighter than most avicularia's I've seen. But thats just me!

Austin


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well..here is my Avicularia avicularia.....the colors are spectacular on mine.


----------



## Vys (Jun 6, 2006)

Austin S. said:
			
		

> Vys- wouldnt hurt to just ask the simple question would it. Was just curious as to its color, this sp's coloration seems a lot much brighter than most avicularia's I've seen. But thats just me!
> 
> Austin


No, of course not. I asked that precise question some time ago, but have since learned what a swamp Avicularia taxonomy is. Sorry if I sounded a bit harsh.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 8, 2006)

Here,s a picture of a mature male A. Metallica, Quite a nice one me thinks....


----------



## BakuBak (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't think anyone at the moment  can tell  as probably there will be a big reduction in number of spiff someone will do a revision"  but the  pic reminds me  spider which is being sold as A.azurklassi


----------



## Ewok (Jun 9, 2006)

To me it looks like an Avic avic that is in need of a molt maybe, unless it already molted recently.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jun 9, 2006)

*Add. info*

To add to the choir it seems pretty clear that it is an avic. avic. The lighting is definitely a factor. If without the flash of the camera the hair is still a bright sheen like that futher consideration may be required. Good Luck!!


----------



## Austin S. (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks ya'll! Actullay, he isnt in need of a molt whatsoever, just ate a couple crickets about an hr ago!


----------



## Krissy K (Jan 28, 2012)

I know this thread is OLD but, the picture given as a MM A. avicularia is an A. geroldi, my friend has one. Looks EXACTLY like that. A. avicularia have red hairs on their abdomens and A. metallicas hairs are white-tipped:
A. metallica






A. avicularia






A. versicolor






A. geroldi






NOTE: THESE ARE NOT MY PHOTOS!


----------



## Nate4991 (Jan 29, 2012)

This is one of my Avic Avic's...


----------

